

Interest Based Search: Up to 47% More Accurate Than Google - yutarochan
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5iNHbBLu9sOZnNBOTlZZ1oxVms/view

======
ColinWright
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093292)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101743)

------
ucaetano
This again?

